# NEED HELP WITH DSTT



## sukhdevss (Sep 16, 2008)

hi people, i just wanted 2 tell u that i am havin problems with my dstt card for my ds lite,
i downloaded a set of games (seperate times and websites) and whenever i load it up, i always get "load rom error code 7"
it happend with a couple of games e.g.
THE INCREDIBLE HULK
HELLS KITCHEN
POKEMON PLATINUM (JPN)
TRAUMA CENTRE 2
JUMP ULTIMATE STARS
GRID
i really wanted 2 play these games and wanted to ask the forums if there is any solution for this

thnx...


----------

